# How about some... operatic LOLCATS?



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I had the idea to lolcatify some operas. We should try!

It can either be opera photos or cat pictures with operatic texts.

A sample:










How to build one: http://cheezburger.com/Builder

And how to translate normal English to Lolcat: http://speaklolcat.com/

Why is it good? It's just crazy.  Even the Bible is being translated into Lolcat!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I like it


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

No cat speech. I'm not a cat person.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

And a random Alec Guiness-lookalike Gurnemanz(?) behind the scenes:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

And some Billy Budd stuff... you know me!










(Reference for non-Mizzies)

The real reason why Claggart hated Billy.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Not a lol but a TotallyLooksLike:










Paul McGann is Lt. Bush from Hornblower series / the Eighth Doctor.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I would just like to say, Ive enjoyed these - but havent been funny enough lately to make my own...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Sieglinde said:


> And some Billy Budd stuff... you know me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note: it is not a good idea to have a mouth full of iced tea when viewing these images . . .


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I know  I often go to the lolcat site for inspiration.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

:lol:
That pie chart is hi-larious,


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, this requires you knowing Sweeney's cast and the final ballad. When I saw the pic and their positions I couldn't unsee.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I know it's perverted.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Squeak is his Igor.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Trovatore ending in Rage Comic form


----------

